# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Actualización de las reservas hidraúlicas 2017/2018

## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española, al 38,3 % de su capacidad.



La reserva hidráulica española está al 38,3 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 21.485 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 301 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,5 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 69,9%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 61,4%
Miño-Sil al 41,5%
Galicia Costa al 51,3%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 57,1%
Duero al 31,5%
Tajo al 40,5%
Guadiana al 45,2%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 69,0%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,9%
Guadalquivir al 32,0%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 33,2%
Segura al 14,2% 
Júcar al 25,6%
Ebro al 43,1%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 55,7%
Las precipitaciones han sido prácticamente nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Alicante, con 14,6 mm (14,6 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...-383-capacidad

----------

F. Lázaro (29-oct-2017),HUESITO (11-oct-2017),JMTrigos (11-oct-2017),Jonasino (12-oct-2017),Los terrines (11-oct-2017),perdiguera (16-oct-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Se acuerda alguno desde que año no estaban tan vacios los embalses por estas fechas?

----------


## Los terrines

> ¿Se acuerda alguno desde que año no estaban tan vacios los embalses por estas fechas?


Yo tengo solo 63 años.

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 37,9 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 21.227 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 257 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,5 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 69,9%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 55,6%
Miño-Sil al 40,8%
Galicia Costa al 49,4%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 57,1%
Duero al 31,0%
Tajo al 40,2%
Guadiana al 44,9%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 67,7%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,4%
Guadalquivir al 31,6%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 32,7%
Segura al 14,0% 
Júcar al 25,4%
Ebro al 42,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 54,5%
Las precipitaciones han sido prácticamente nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en A Coruña, con 0,4 mm (0,4 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...-379-capacidad

----------

F. Lázaro (29-oct-2017),HUESITO (23-oct-2017),JMTrigos (22-oct-2017),Jonasino (23-oct-2017),Los terrines (22-oct-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Se acuerda alguno desde que año no estaban tan vacios los embalses por estas fechas?


En 2009 estábamos aún peor que ahora. Al menos por aquí. En otras cuencas no sabría decirte.

A partir de finales de diciembre la situación cambió totalmente. La esperanza es lo último que se pierde.

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 37,8 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 21.169 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 58 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,1 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 67,1%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 54,1%
Miño-Sil al 40,2%
Galicia Costa al 48,2%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 52,4%
Duero al 30,6%
Tajo al 40,2%
Guadiana al 44,9%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 68,6%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,8%
Guadalquivir al 31,6%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 32,4%
Segura al 13,6% 
Júcar al 25,4%
Ebro al 42,8%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 53,9%
Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Jerez de la Frontera, con 111,6 mm (111,6 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:


https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...-378-capacidad

----------

F. Lázaro (06-nov-2017),HUESITO (30-oct-2017),JMTrigos (30-oct-2017),Jonasino (29-oct-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 37,5 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 21.024 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 145 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,3 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 67,1%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 52,7%
Miño-Sil al 39,7%
Galicia Costa al 46,2%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 47,6%
Duero al 30,2%
Tajo al 40,0%
Guadiana al 44,8%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 68,1%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,4%
Guadalquivir al 31,5%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 31,9%
Segura al 13,4% 
Júcar al 25,2%
Ebro al 42,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 53,0%
Las precipitaciones han sido prácticamente nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao-Bilbo, con 10,7 mm (10,7 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...-encuentra-375

----------

F. Lázaro (06-nov-2017),HUESITO (06-nov-2017),Jonasino (11-nov-2017),Los terrines (05-nov-2017),perdiguera (05-nov-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 37,3 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 20.920 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 104 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,2 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 67,1%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 51,5%
Miño-Sil al 39,3%
Galicia Costa al 44,4%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 47,6%
Duero al 29,9%
Tajo al 40,1%
Guadiana al 44,7%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 68,1%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,4%
Guadalquivir al 31,5%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 31,7%
Segura al 13,3% 
Júcar al 25,1%
Ebro al 42,3%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 51,7%
Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 77,0 mm (77,0 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...-373-capacidad

----------

HUESITO (11-nov-2017),JMTrigos (12-nov-2017),Jonasino (11-nov-2017),perdiguera (12-nov-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 37,2 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 20.873 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 47 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,1 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 75,3%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 53,9%
Miño-Sil al 38,6%
Galicia Costa al 42,7%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 57,1%
Duero al 29,8%
Tajo al 39,9%
Guadiana al 44,5%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 67,7%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,2%
Guadalquivir al 31,4%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 31,3%
Segura al 13,4% 
Júcar al 25,0%
Ebro al 42,8%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 51,1%
Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao-Bilbo, con 72,5 mm (72,5 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/mapama...-372-capacidad

----------

frfmfrfm (19-nov-2017),HUESITO (20-nov-2017),JMTrigos (19-nov-2017),Jonasino (21-nov-2017),Los terrines (19-nov-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 37 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 20.768 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 105 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,2 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 76,7%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 53,5%
Miño-Sil al 38,0%
Galicia Costa al 40,6%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 57,1%
Duero al 29,6%
Tajo al 39,3%
Guadiana al 44,4%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 66,8%
Guadalete-Barbate al 38,9%
Guadalquivir al 31,2%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 31,0%
Segura al 13,1% 
Júcar al 25,0%
Ebro al 43,3%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 50,1%
Las precipitaciones han sido prácticamente nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Palma de Mallorca, con 2,6 mm (2,6 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/mapama...l-37-capacidad

----------

frfmfrfm (27-nov-2017),HUESITO (27-nov-2017),Jonasino (27-nov-2017),Los terrines (27-nov-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 36,7 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 20.575 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 193 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,3 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 76,7%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 53,3%
Miño-Sil al 37,9%
Galicia Costa al 39,5%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%
Duero al 29,1%
Tajo al 38,7%
Guadiana al 44,1%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 66,4%
Guadalete-Barbate al 38,6%
Guadalquivir al 31,1%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 30,6%
Segura al 13,2% 
Júcar al 25,0%
Ebro al 43,0%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 49,2%
Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Ourense, con 55,8 mm (55,8 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/mapama...-367-capacidad

----------

HUESITO (04-dic-2017),JMTrigos (05-dic-2017),Jonasino (09-dic-2017),Los terrines (04-dic-2017),perdiguera (06-dic-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 36,5 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 20.446 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, disminuyendo en la última semana en 129 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,2 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 79,5%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 52,5%
Miño-Sil al 37,4%
Galicia Costa al 38,0%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%
Duero al 28,7%
Tajo al 38,0%
Guadiana al 44,2%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 67,7%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,0%
Guadalquivir al 31,4%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 30,9%
Segura al 13,5% 
Júcar al 24,9%
Ebro al 42,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 47,6%
Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 123,6 mm (123,6 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/mapama...-365-capacidad

----------

F. Lázaro (15-dic-2017),HUESITO (11-dic-2017),JMTrigos (11-dic-2017),Jonasino (17-dic-2017),Los terrines (10-dic-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 36,5 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 20.475 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando en la última semana en 29 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,1 por ciento de la capacidad total de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 80,8%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 51,2%
Miño-Sil al 38,7%
Galicia Costa al 43,4%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%
Duero al 28,7%
Tajo al 37,1%
Guadiana al 44,1%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 66,4%
Guadalete-Barbate al 38,9%
Guadalquivir al 31,5%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 30,7%
Segura al 13,7% 
Júcar al 25,0%
Ebro al 43,4%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 47,1%
Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela, con 140,0 mm (140,0 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/mapama...-ultima-semana

----------

F. Lázaro (19-dic-2017),HUESITO (19-dic-2017),Jonasino (24-dic-2017),Los terrines (18-dic-2017),perdiguera (20-dic-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 37,7 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 21.150 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando en la última semana en 675 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1,2 por ciento de la capacidad total actual de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 91,8%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 63,9%
Miño-Sil al 43,1%
Galicia Costa al 49,1%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%
Duero al 30,2%
Tajo al 37,4%
Guadiana al 44,1%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 68,6%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,0%
Guadalquivir al 31,7%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 30,7%
Segura al 13,8% 
Júcar al 25,0%
Ebro al 47,0%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 46,4%
Las precipitacioneshan sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santander con 112,1 mm (112,1 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/mapama...-377-capacidad

----------

JMTrigos (25-dic-2017),Jonasino (26-dic-2017),Los terrines (25-dic-2017),perdiguera (28-dic-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 38,9 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 21.832 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando en la última semana en 441 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,8 por ciento de la capacidad total actual de los embalses)

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

 Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 91,8%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 64,5%
Miño-Sil al 47,8%
Galicia Costa al 52%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%
Duero al 32,5%
Tajo al 37,6%
Guadiana al 44%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 69,9%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,1%
Guadalquivir al 32,1%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 30,7%
Segura al 14,4% 
Júcar al 25,3%
Ebro al 50,6%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 45,1%
 Las precipitacioneshan sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo, con 103,6 mm (103,6 l / m2).

 La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/mapama...-389-capacidad

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 40,4 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 22.636 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando en la última semana en 804 hectómetros cúbicos (el 1,4 por ciento de la capacidad total actual de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 91,8%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 74,9%
Miño-Sil al 53,3%
Galicia Costa al 62,6%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
Duero al 33,9%
Tajo al 38,0%
Guadiana al 44,1%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 71,2%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,8%
Guadalquivir al 32,2%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 30,7%
Segura al 14,6% 
Júcar al 25,4%
Ebro al 54,9%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 44,3%
Las precipitacioneshan sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 130,2 mm (130,2 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/mapama...-404-capacidad

----------

HUESITO (17-ene-2018),JMTrigos (16-ene-2018),Jonasino (17-ene-2018)

----------


## sergi1907

La reserva hidráulica española está al 41,5 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 23.254 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua, aumentando en la última semana en 189 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,3 por ciento de la capacidad total actual de los embalses)

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 94,5%       
Cantábrico Occidental al 72,0%
Miño-Sil al 53,5%
Galicia Costa al 66,1%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%
Duero al 35,6%
Tajo al 38,6%
Guadiana al 44,0%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 72,9%
Guadalete-Barbate al 39,9%
Guadalquivir al 32,6%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 31,0%
Segura al 14,9% 
Júcar al 25,5%
Ebro al 59,7%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 44,3%
Las precipitacioneshan sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 39,6 mm (39,6 l / m2).

La situación de las cuencas, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:



https://www.iagua.es/noticias/mapama...-415-capacidad

----------

FEDE (27-mar-2018),JMTrigos (31-ene-2018),Jonasino (31-ene-2018)

----------


## FEDE

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/prensa/u.../tcm:30-444948

----------

Los terrines (27-mar-2018)

----------

